# Skulls



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok we need a thread on this so people can show whats in their collections!

I'll start with this one


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh I forgot to add that was a platypus!


----------



## billiemay (Jan 17, 2010)

Oooh we can play 'guess that skull!'


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

billiemay said:


> Oooh we can play 'guess that skull!'


 
hahaha 'who's head is this'


----------



## jinin (Jan 17, 2010)

That would be fun!!


----------



## billiemay (Jan 17, 2010)

Where do you get skulls from? Just find them around? I'd like to start a collection but might have to move out of home first.


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Jan 17, 2010)

hmm i might go back down the road and get that head off the road kill i saw


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Some places sell skulls from farmed animals like crocs etc Its illegal to have parts of native animal's in collections though!


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Jan 17, 2010)

awwk how did you get your platypus then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

That one was given to me by a mate that wanted an ID on it as he thought it was a waterbird of some type! and I have some others from roadkills etc and if I find something interesting in the bush I can't help but bring it home and I have a few more that I bought from places that can prove the animals were killed legally!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 17, 2010)

i have a kangaroo skull,and thats about it so not really a collection


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 18, 2010)

photo's people!! this is an interesting thread!


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Nothing unusual, will have to get more pics later on.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 18, 2010)

Mooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## cris (Jan 18, 2010)

I would probably collect this sort of stuff if it was legal, unfortunately poaching a native skulls is pretty much the same as poaching live animals in the eyes of the law, i guess in reality its not much differant either when you think about it.


----------



## Colin (Jan 18, 2010)

this site has some great replica skulls for sale including reptile skulls. 

Skulls Unlimited International: The World's Leading Supplier of Osteological Specimens

Velociraptor Skull Velociraptor mongoliensis 





Western Diamondback Rattlesnake Crotalus atrox


----------



## krefft (Jan 18, 2010)

Whenever I need to go shopping for a new skull or skeleton I just can't go past Bone Clones Inc. Osteological Replicas


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 18, 2010)

What kind of a weirdo collects skulls? Now Brains, there's a collectors item.....


----------



## Costa (Jan 18, 2010)

Ftw???


----------



## Noongato (Jan 18, 2010)

I love skulls and any animal things like taxidermy etc. I dont really flaunt it around as it seems to freak some people out... 
People find it freaky enough when i try to buy skull off people that they have found. Haha


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 18, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> What kind of a weirdo collects skulls? Now Brains, there's a collectors item.....


 
are you gunna eat all thous? or will you share them?
can i get mine on a sandwich?


----------



## Boney (Jan 18, 2010)

skulls


----------



## Minka (Jan 18, 2010)

I love skulls..


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Minka it looks like your not a bad shot lol!


----------



## Minka (Jan 18, 2010)

Farma said:


> Minka it looks like your not a bad shot lol!


 

Haha you should see the rest of them


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 18, 2010)

This is my collection - legal and registered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn :shock:
now thats a collection!


----------



## jinin (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow they must be miniature


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael what is the viper in the center?


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 18, 2010)

Gaboon viper and Puff adder to the left.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 18, 2010)

I love skulls, skeletons and bones from most animals and dinosaurs etc...and have posted before with this topic. I have a good collection of skulls and also dino replicas in storage and cant wait to display them when I have a room big enough...lol The missus is not into them but if I had the bucks and room i'd have a whole area dedicated to skeletons..their fascinating!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 18, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> This is my collection - legal and registered.


That's the display i'm talking about Michael...awesome man!!! Some good lighting to show them off even more.......and anyone that thinks that's weird IS WEIRD themselves...lol


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice Waterrat  man I'd love to see those in person, might haveto tie my hands behind my back though so I don't touch them!


----------



## billiemay (Jan 18, 2010)

I could spend hours and hours sketching those. How do you get registered collections?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael that collection is incredible! Would love to have a registered collection of native mammal, bird and reptile skulls.


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 18, 2010)

I've got a stunning hummingbird skull (and skeleton) from when I lived in the USA. The little thing crashed into my window and died, so I took it to a museum preparator. He used tiny dermestid larvae to prep it. You can even see the hyoid bones curling around the back of the skull to end on top of the skull between the eyes. I'll see if I can get it out and take a decent photo tonight. With my camera, this is doubtful. I have a lovely collection, but mainly mammals. The hummingbird is an exception.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 18, 2010)

billiemay said:


> How do you get registered collections?


\I worked in a Zoo and over the years some animals died. I applied (then) for a permit to save, prepare and keep the skulls. When I left the job, I applied for a transfer permit and I got it. The Zoo wasn't particularly interested in keeping the collection and after all, I spent my after-hours time preparing them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

heres my salty


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 18, 2010)

my collection


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2010)

*skull road*

i like drawing them


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i like drawing themView attachment 113602


 
Thats a pretty big collection there!


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have heaps that i have collected over the years, got a buzz watching that ned kelly movie with heath ledger, the bankers wife had a collection in a huge bowl. Finally got to convince my wife i wasn't the only one.


----------



## Noongato (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow [email protected], I draw, but i sure dont have that sort of patience!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> skulls


 
ANTARESIA1 what is the first one you have there?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 18, 2010)

Farma said:


> ANTARESIA1 what is the first one you have there?



Cmon Andy show off some more of your collection


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

slimebo said:


> my collection


 
slimbo I dont think you feed that last guy enough


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone clean fresh skulls or just find already clean ones, what do you use?
Id reckon a collection of flesh eating beatles would be a great part of the skull collection hobby.
Best way to find fresh skulls is find a nice beach close to the usual animal watering hole (aka pub) Dig a pit fall trap, sit a kebab ontop for bait and sit in your black van and wait for the magic hour usually when the watering hole closes and the great beasts roam the beaches in search of munchies and a place to sleep  Great times.........what just me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

thefewwhosurvive84 said:


> Anyone clean fresh skulls or just find already clean ones, what do you use?
> Id reckon a collection of flesh eating beatles would be a great part of the skull collection hobby.
> Best way to find fresh skulls is find a nice beach close to the usual animal watering hole (aka pub) Dig a pit fall trap, sit a kebab ontop for bait and sit in your black van and wait for the magic hour usually when the watering hole closes and the great beasts roam the beaches in search of munchies and a place to sleep  Great times.........what just me.


 
Hahaha "kebab's" you've done this before!


----------



## Boney (Jan 19, 2010)

o.k guys i tell you a little story. i have been collecting skulls ect for 15 years . best way to do it is if you are going to do it make sure you get non CITES listed skulls to make things easy . and if you want to get stuff that is CITES listed make sure you apply for the right permits from australia try the department of inviroment and heratage for starters .. also make sure the seller in say south africa has theres also . big fines if not or you can just loss your stuff at the border . in australia even things like roo skulls are protected but you can apply for a permit costs about $20 per skull .. 

skull cleaning .. there is 3 main ways to get them clean simmer with baking soda , beetle clean , or maceration leave in water for 2 months . then you got to degress the skull i just soak in dawn washing liquid for a week or so . then to whitten . go to the hair dresser and get some peroxide paste . 

p.s im not dumb i just cant write properly :lol::lol:


----------



## Boney (Jan 19, 2010)

70 year old croc skull , camals ,pigs , audad ,domestic dogs ect


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 19, 2010)

Antaresia1 - I'm so jealous!!!!
Here are a few of mine left at home. I've got lots of nice marsupials at school that I use for teaching. Sorry about photo quality - not a great camera or photographer.

Bourke's parrot (deceased pet)




Fruit bat




squirrel monkey







Guinea pig and rabbit (both juvenile)




Gull (lucky find on the beach)




Hummingbird full skeleton - very blurry, but shows the impressive size of the keel for flight muscles




All 3 birds for size comparison


----------



## Boney (Jan 20, 2010)

UNREAL python mum, i really dig chicks that are into this stuff are you like a science teacher ???


----------



## Jen (Jan 20, 2010)

thefewwhosurvive84 said:


> Anyone clean fresh skulls or just find already clean ones, what do you use?
> Id reckon a collection of flesh eating beatles would be a great part of the skull collection hobby.
> .



I used Dermestid beetles for cleaning all of my collection, they are easy to find in the bush - find a dead animal and they will be under the corpse. Always wear a face mask when cleaning out the dermestid tank, as frass is very irritating to the eyes and skin.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 21, 2010)

I posted a thread not long ago playing 'Guess the skull',

This was my only one until Bearus got to it...then it ended up in 5 chewed up pieces...


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 26, 2010)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> UNREAL python mum, i really dig chicks that are into this stuff are you like a science teacher ???


Yes, I'm a science teacher. I keep skulls on my shelf and a MD in my classroom. Nice to have a career where your hobbies are useful. Kids love my snake lessons. I also do a great comparative limb anatomy lesson using a bunch of skeletons and my little dog to show how to compare human limbs to a more 'normal' mammal and demonstrate normal mammalian limb position. All great fun, which makes the learning effortless.

PS - Rainbow Serpent - that looks like what's left of a ringtail possum skull. Not too bad.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just buried a baby bearded, could of had some, budgie's too. My mum wasnt happy when i suggested donatating the baby bearded to the school's science department haha


----------



## bartik (Mar 6, 2011)

Boney said:


> 70 year old croc skull , camals ,pigs , audad ,domestic dogs ect


 
nice collection, you've got something to sell?


----------



## keetyhunt (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Dermestid beetels*



Boney said:


> 70 year old croc skull , camals ,pigs , audad ,domestic dogs ect



I am looking to buy some dermestid beetels but cant get it from anywhere can you be able to sell me few 100's please that will be very helpfull for my snake skeletal processes. please mail me on [email protected] or please call 0434019026 please i wil pay u straight. please consider this.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 2, 2012)

Some of mine! All legally imported from the US. Be prepared to spend the money if you want to get CITES skulls in legally though (or pelts, getting a huge timber wolf soon, costing over $600 just in fee's and paperwork. Don't start about animal rights though, this guy was taken for population control and was humanely culled. I love wolves, and regularly donate hundreds of dollars to conservation efforts.


----------



## Jande (Mar 2, 2012)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> are you gunna eat all thous? or will you share them?
> can i get mine on a sandwich?



Nothing like crumbed lamb brains, deep fried with a cheese sauce 
My dad used to make them like a pro. Nobody would stay in the house while we cooked and ate them. Rare treat though these days.
Edit: Love those skins... sorry pelts! :shock:


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 2, 2012)

World's wierdest jaw!


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Manatee?


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually it's from one of these.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice ones, Steve! You Territorians get all the good stuff!!

Here's a few that you wouldn't get (Nah, Nah).


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 2, 2012)

Noice!

The little one looks like a possum, is the big one a devil? (It's got horns)


----------



## damian83 (Mar 2, 2012)

Guest said:


> heres my salty




i want one.........


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 2, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Noice!
> 
> The little one looks like a possum, is the big one a devil? (It's got horns)



Spot on with the smaller one, Steve, a Brushtail. Any further guesses with the larger one? Except you, Steve, cause I'm sure you were pulling my leg and know what it is!

BTW, how did croc dundee get that crappy little knife through that large saltie skull in the original movie??


----------



## Wookie (Mar 2, 2012)

One of my goals in life is to become rich enough to buy some sort of dinosaur skull . Seriously, imagine this in your lobby.

3rd Most Complete T. Rex Skeleton For Sale | Geekologie - Gadgets, Gizmos, and Awesome


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 2, 2012)

Damian83- you can buy salty skulls in the NT at croc farms. That was my favourite purchase when I went there last year. You know you are in Darwin when airport security totally ignores the big skull in your backpack!


----------



## Digitaliss (Mar 2, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Any further guesses with the larger one?



Wombat?


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Koala?


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 2, 2012)

Wookie said:


> One of my goals in life is to become rich enough to buy some sort of dinosaur skull . Seriously, imagine this in your lobby.
> 
> 3rd Most Complete T. Rex Skeleton For Sale | Geekologie - Gadgets, Gizmos, and Awesome



My goal is to FIND one!


----------



## james.5 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wookie said:


> One of my goals in life is to become rich enough to buy some sort of dinosaur skull . Seriously, imagine this in your lobby.
> 
> 3rd Most Complete T. Rex Skeleton For Sale | Geekologie - Gadgets, Gizmos, and Awesome



A replica skeleton would be cool also, at $5,500 it still is a bit out of my price range, maybe one day... 
T-REX Dinosaur Skull, dinosaur skull, t rex skull, t rex skulls, dinosaur skulls, fossil replica, dinosaur replica, fossil replicas, dinosaur replicas, natural history museum display, dinosaur prop, dinosaur props, dinosaur decor, t rex fossil, dino 

I would love a fake Tassie Tiger skull or devil skull.

And is the skull above a koala?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 2, 2012)

james.5 said:


> And is the skull above a koala?



!

I'd love a Lacie skull, but Boris just won't oblige!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 2, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I'd love a Lacie skull, but Boris just won't oblige!



thank god for that lol. Boris is soooooooooooo much better looking with his sk9n on!


----------



## james.5 (Mar 2, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I'd love a Lacie skull, but Boris just won't oblige!



Well when the laws will permit it, I'll trade you a lacie skull for your Boris 

How is he, by the way?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 3, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> thank god for that lol. Boris is soooooooooooo much better looking with his sk9n on!



If he was a farmed croc, they'd probably use him for display as his hide's so torn up he wouldn't be worth a penny!



james.5 said:


> Well when the laws will permit it, I'll trade you a lacie skull for your Boris
> 
> How is he, by the way?



Powering along, I'll post a quick thread (whats That, "Oh No, not again").

Apologies to the OP for off topicness.


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 3, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Spot on with the smaller one, Steve, a Brushtail. Any further guesses with the larger one? Except you, Steve, cause I'm sure you were pulling my leg and know what it is!
> 
> BTW, how did croc dundee get that crappy little knife through that large saltie skull in the original movie??


\\

Rubber is easily stabbed but hard to get depth.....so not sure


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope no french tourists took the movie too seriously, I've heard crocs are quiet partial to frogs legs!


----------



## ADZIUS (Dec 5, 2012)

Prob a bit late to this thread, but regardless XDView attachment 272864
View attachment 272865
View attachment 272866
View attachment 272867


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm getting "invalid attachment" when I try to see the pics.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's my collection

View attachment 272883


----------



## outbackstorm (Dec 5, 2012)

Medium Raptor Species, Kookaburra, Australian Magpie, Tawney Frogmouth

I have a collectors permit in NSW


----------



## ADZIUS (Dec 5, 2012)

hope this works





- - - Updated - - -



outbackstorm said:


> View attachment 272882
> View attachment 272884
> View attachment 272885
> View attachment 272886
> ...



nice collection, all pickups?


----------



## outbackstorm (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, the tawny was stuck in a fence, the kookaburra and maggie drowned in someone's water tank and the raptor not sure, have had it for years. All pretty sad ends but at least they still hold educational value. A lot of kids have seen those skulls!


----------



## Hindy (Dec 5, 2012)

I dont have any skulls.. All I have is some bottom jaws off the pigs we catch


----------



## outbackstorm (Dec 5, 2012)

That's cool Hindy, any good hooks you want to show off?


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 5, 2012)

Look at the dentition on those mammals! Cant believe we needed an asteroid to get over the dinosaurs!


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 5, 2012)

Found this up at my ex's family farm in Benalla about 6 months ago. Cleaned it up and its now in one of my enclosures...


----------



## dannydee (Dec 6, 2012)

Here in Scotland, we have an animal called a pine marten. They're a member of the weasel family, extremely elusive, and I've been lucky enough to see one. Anyway, google pine marten if you don't know what they are, as they are beautiful animals.

Here's what their skulls look like:


----------



## ADZIUS (Dec 6, 2012)

dannydee said:


> Here in Scotland, we have an animal called a pine marten. They're a member of the weasel family, extremely elusive, and I've been lucky enough to see one. Anyway, google pine marten if you don't know what they are, as they are beautiful animals.
> 
> Here's what their skulls look like:



reminds me of a raccoon skull I have, similar. Probably related ancestors C: Are they pick-ups? I always envy peoples quality pick-ups as they are a rarity for me!

- - - Updated - - -



dannydee said:


> Here in Scotland, we have an animal called a pine marten. They're a member of the weasel family, extremely elusive, and I've been lucky enough to see one. Anyway, google pine marten if you don't know what they are, as they are beautiful animals.
> 
> Here's what their skulls look like:



reminds me of a raccoon skull I have, similar. Probably related ancestors C: Are they pick-ups? I always envy peoples quality pick-ups as they are a rarity for me!


----------



## dannydee (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah they are, the story's pretty sad actually.

The skin of a pine marten is incredibly tough, I couldn't believe it. I had a brand new blade on the knife and I still struggled with them.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Dec 6, 2012)

Found this one the other day, a bit old but i like it.


----------



## Magpie (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone have / has anyone seen a quoll skull? They are amazing.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Ned Kelly skull somewhere...


----------

